#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Количество обетов разных Будд и Бодхисаттв

## Никита Бельцов

Существует точно такая тема в межбудийском общение,но так как перенести тему не получилось,я задам вопрос и здесь. Интересует данная тематика и информация связанная с ней. Например известно о 12 обетах Будды Медицины,о 48 обетах Будды Амитабхи,о 200+ обетах Бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи (читал давно,сейчас не смогу найти источник) за что Будда говорил,что его "усердие и заслуги" невообразимые. Но также существует информация по которой Мудрец из рода Шакьев дал 400 или 500+ обетов до достижения им буддовости (за что в одной книги говорили,что он "подобен лотосу,так как другие Будды подобны цветам" ) вот... Такая тема интересует. Если у вас есть инфа,- буду рад почитать по теме. Спасибо всем,кто откликнется  :Smilie:

----------

